# Bait Launcher



## MrRick001 (Oct 26, 2016)

Has anyone tried using a Air Bait Launcher, while surf fishing?


----------



## cdean2 (Nov 29, 2018)

I have one. It works great. I used the set of plans purchased as a digital download from eBay. You can go on to the bunker up fishing website or possibly Amazon and by bait molds for 2 inch barrel. If you do a search on YouTube for Bunker up fishing he has instructional videos for making leaders and if interested I can tell you how I made my weights that fit that mold. Depending on your driving distance to where you want to fish you will want to get dry ice to pack your molds in before heading to the surf.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRick001 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes sir, I have made one myself. I just had a few questions for people who use them. Like, How do you recarge it after you shoot it? I mean sometimes when i set up on a spot I may be almost 1/2 from my truck. And how do you keep your bait bullets froze until you are ready to use them? They could set in the cooler for hours. 

I did some looking after I posted this and I found this;
20V MAX* Corded/Cordless Air Inflator


----------



## cdean2 (Nov 29, 2018)

I installed a Schrader valve and use a high-volume bicycle pump to pressurize the launcher to 100 PSI. I have a gage verify pressure in the air chamber as well as using a 110 PSI pressure relief valve like used in a air compressor for safety. As far as keeping your bait Frozen I would use dry ice as stated before. As long as you insulate well inside a cooler and keep under an umbrella there's no reason why it would not keep your bait frozen solid for 24 hours or more. As far as refilling after each shot I thought of using a 5 or 10 lb CO2 bottle with regulator to recharge mine with air but just never done it.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

